# Plaster over Concrete Sheet Wall?



## bk412 (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, all right, so I've now realized I'm just gonna be replacing that cement board with drywall. There's no way I'll get the mastic off the concrete and I can't imagine mud over mastic-covered concrete is going to look like not crap, let alone be easier than installing drywall.

Re-lurking,

bkd


----------

